# Pyrex ok in the smoker?



## john dice

I am pretty sure I know the answer to this because if a pyrex baking dish can go in the oven it should be able to withstand a smoker, I just want to be sure.

I am going shopping for some cookware for the smoker. I was thinking of a Pyrex dish for enchiladas and lasagna. And a dutch oven or some sort of thick ceramic pot for stews and chili.


----------



## bassman

You will be fine with Pyrex.  It will just be a pain to clean up.  I use the disposable steam table pans from Sam's Club, then just throw them out when I'm done (the 1/2 size).


----------



## bigbaldbbq

What he said!!


----------



## debiandog

Pyrex softens at 1500 F and becomes workable at over 2000 F what kinda smoker you got


----------



## irishteabear

Pyrex is fine for the smoker.  Just don't expect it to ever look the same again. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  The smoke will stain the glass and won't come off easily.  If you don't mind that, go right ahead and use it.  I have some older pans that I keep specificly for use in the smoker.


----------



## chadtower

Same here.  It WILL get stained unless you want to spend 2 hours on it with a scrubber sponge.


----------



## azrocker

Stained for sure!


----------



## meat hunter

Hello. I use a Pyrex dish when I use my smoker, and yes it gets discolored, but not bad. I use a sponge that has that scrubber pad built in and I get the sponge damp, not dripping at all, just damp and sprinkle a decent amount of table salt on it to act like an abrasive. Works pretty good and can have a 9X11 pan cleaned up in about 2 minutes. Other wise, go with Bassmans advice, get the throw away ones.


----------



## trapper

When we cook on an open fire we put dish soap all over the outside of the pan. Just squirt it on a paper towel and rub it all over the outside, then cook as normal.  It can be completely black and it washes right off. I am sure it would work with pyrex also but I have not actually tried it.


----------



## ronp

You can find disposable aluminum pans at some dollar stores, 2 for a buck. I have used pyrex but it does stain.


----------



## bbq engineer

I have used some porcelain coated roasting pans in the smoker if you need a little more structure than the disposable aluminum pans. It cleaned up great with a scotch brite sponge.

I have used the trick of coating a pan with dish soap, and the outside does clean up really easy...however, I wouldn't be putting this inside my smoker with meat that I wanted to eat. Reserve this trick for an OPEN CAMPFIRE only!

BBQ Eng.


----------



## athabaskar

I use a pyrex 9" square dish almost every time I smoke. I use a loose piece of sheet metal as a baffle in my offset. When it is in place, the top of the sheet metal sits on top of the lip at the top of the opening between firebox and smoke chamber. The bottom of the sheet metal sits on a grate that sits low in the smoke chamber. I use the pyrex about half full of liquid to sit on the grate and keep the baffle in place. This way, the baffle is easily removed, and the pyrex catches a lot of the fat drippings. Whether the liquid is of any benefit in keeping things moist is for another thread. 

The point of all this is; I liberally spray the pyrex inside and out with a cooking spray. Not to endorse any particular product, but the one like maP spelled backwards works fine. After the smoke, the stain can mostly be wiped off with a paper towel, but I use a scotchbrite type pad. The stain leaves a little darkness in any nooks or crannies in the glass, but it comes probably about 99% clean with very little effort. I have used that dish at least 100 times with no damage, The baffle keeps it far enough away from the intense heat.

I spray the cooking spray liberally on all interior surfaces of the smoker both before smoking and after cleanup. Nothing ever sticks to the point that a good stiff brush can't remove. No rust, no muss.


----------



## gnubee

My sisters apartment building burnt to the ground 20 years ago. In the kitchen area we found melted globs of what were the dishes and the drinking glasses. The only thing recognizable in the whole mess was the perfectly good Pyrex bowls she had. They were the clear glass ones and  with just a quick scrub looked good as new. 

Side note I always found humorous: The apartment building that burned to the ground was called The Best Apartments..... The Owner re-built it and at my Sisters suggestion he called the new Building.... You guessed it.... 
The Second Best Apartments. I have always found that to be very funny. 

He was a terrific guy, In 8 months He re-built and re-opened. When the bigger newer more luxurious apartments came on the market he rented them out to his original tenants who had first priority. He charged them the exact same rent as they were paying prior to the fire. 

I had always greeted His "Hi how are ya?" with "Fine how's my favorite slum lord" After the fire I often greeted him as " Hi hows The Second Best Slum Lord. "  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Trust me He loved it.


----------

